# Sedalin



## WelshD (9 May 2013)

I have a bit of a feral pony, he needs his feet trimmed but wont stand reliably (or sometimes at all)

I have a tube of Sedalin which the vet has said to administer a dose around 40 minutes before. I have never used this product before  

I'm just wondering what effects to expect? how much should it affect the pony? has anyone ever had it not work at all? the vet mentioned that they could call out to administer an injection if the Sedalin doesnt take effect


----------



## mightymammoth (10 May 2013)

It's hard to say some horses it doesn't even touch and others are totally zonked out on it. Hopefully it will work for you as will be much cheaper than having the vet.


----------



## poiuytrewq (10 May 2013)

Hi, I used to use Sedalin for my horse who was a sod too shoe. For him it worked a treat, completely knocked him out,weirdly it only works on him for the farrier?! anything he's really really awful with he can fight through it (mane pulling).
I give him 3ml which I think is a low dose but on that in 40-45 minutes you'd swear he'd been doped by the vet.
I did it for a year then he was ok too shoe after that and has been ever since, I think its because shoeing became a sleepy thing rather than an awful experience.


----------



## poiuytrewq (10 May 2013)

Another thing! 
It only seems to work given while the horse is calm, on occasion ive given it whilst he's already lit up and its done absolutely nothing!


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 May 2013)

I would add, ensure the pony is not revved up or in a noisy or stimulating environment prior to giving the drug.  It is unlikely to work if the pony is already excited or anxious.

It does not inhibit the chew reflex.  Obviously a sedated horse is potentially a dangerous horse and you mention the pony is slightly feral.  I have a similar problem and always pop my hat and gloves on.  I have stopped using the drug now but it was very useful in persuading the horse that the farrier was not going to hurt him.

I used 20mg on a yearling 15h 470kg Shire x cob who was very tricky to handle.


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 May 2013)

poiuytrewq said:



			Another thing! 
It only seems to work given while the horse is calm, on occasion ive given it whilst he's already lit up and its done absolutely nothing!
		
Click to expand...

You beat me to it !


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (10 May 2013)

WelshD said:



			I have a bit of a feral pony, he needs his feet trimmed but wont stand reliably (or sometimes at all)

I have a tube of Sedalin which the vet has said to administer a dose around 40 minutes before. I have never used this product before  

I'm just wondering what effects to expect? how much should it affect the pony? has anyone ever had it not work at all? the vet mentioned that they could call out to administer an injection if the Sedalin doesnt take effect
		
Click to expand...


Not only do you have to wait 45 mins for the Sedaline to work, and you have to get it into the pony, you might be already to start trimming and you find the does you gave wont be enough and most farriers wont hang about while you give a second dose.  

 I would speak to your vet about this pony- they might recommend a higher dose for him, and at least you will have the ok to dose him higher.  Failing that i would get the vet to sedate.


----------



## leflynn (10 May 2013)

poiuytrewq said:



			Another thing! 
It only seems to work given while the horse is calm, on occasion ive given it whilst he's already lit up and its done absolutely nothing!
		
Click to expand...

I have the same issue with domesedan!


----------



## Cobiau Cymreig Wyllt (10 May 2013)

We tried Sedalin with my sec d the other...vet gave two sturdy doses with little effect...he fought it off and was trying to gallop round the paddock to wake himself up...also barged out over the fence....cue plan b - intramuscular sedation....lovely and dopey this time...all went well until his hinds where he managed to barge away again....vet resorted to twitch in the end as he'd had as much dosage as he could....says she won't faff about next time...
BUT my boy was a stallion til six (so v built and strong) and fairly unhandled so prone to panicking badly...not a good combination...so I had a *feeling* Sedalin wouldn't work for him, but vet had not treated him before so she wanted to give it a try which is fair enough.
But by the sounds of some replies it works lovely for some, hope it does for yours


----------



## KPad (10 May 2013)

Sedalin is really good , just make sure your horse hasnt eaten a ton of hay , I like to have turned mine out and then bring them into a stable with no hay in , give the sedalin, I found that on my horse it lasted a good hour , whilst I clipped him


----------



## WelshD (10 May 2013)

Thank you all for your help and advice  all went reasonably okbut it took a long time to kick in - the farrier was done and gone by the time the pony was properly quiet but he stood ok for his trim after a short protest. I took the chance if the remaining sedation to trim his mane and tail and give him a proper groom 

All round very pleased and much more confident that next time a smaller dose would be needed


----------

